# MAC Studio Sculpt concealer discontinued?



## Kimmers (Jan 10, 2012)

Hi All-

  	I saw studio sculpt concealer on the goodbye list, but not all the shades are on there.  Does anyone know if studio sculpt concealer is being discontinued or just certain shades?

  	Thanks


----------



## JediFarfy (Jan 14, 2012)

I was going to ask the same question because I'm completely wiped-the-bottom-for-ever-spec out of it in NW15 and it's not even on the site anymore. Every time I find a concealer I like with them, they get rid of it. I think I'll just hit the drugstore.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Jan 14, 2012)

Yes, it is d/c, probably because they come out with the new mineralize concealer. My advice is to BU products that you like and store them in the fridge to keep them fresh. My concealer usually lasts me at least 6 months (probably longer), so if I stock up 3, I should be good for at least two year. I hope you find a new HG concealer.


----------



## bis (Jan 14, 2012)

Kimmers said:


> Hi All-  I saw studio sculpt concealer on the goodbye list, but not all the shades are on there.  Does anyone know if studio sculpt concealer is being discontinued or just certain shades?  Thanks


  I asked Live Chat about it and she claimed that only some of the shades are being d/ced.   





> Tia: All items in the goodbye section are being discontinued. They will be unavailable once they are sold out.  Tia: Certain shades of the Sculpt Concealer are being discontinued. Stay tuned for possible new concealers coming out in the future.


  If your shade is one of those, I do not see any difference to all colors being d/ced. :dunno:


----------

